# Gewalt wird nichtmehr ernst genommen?



## Next Exitus (1. September 2008)

Servus


Als ich heute in der Zeitung geguckt habe. Habe ich diesen Artikel entdeckt.

Link

Der Link ist aus der Augsburger Allgemeine deswegen keine Sorge ich will eure WoW Daten gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja was mich halt das etwas zum nachdenken angeregt hat ist die Tatsache dass das eben fast so wie bei den U-Bahn Schläger in München war.
Und das eigentlich was mich interessiert hat ist eben was ihr davon haltet. Ich dachte mir am Anfang wieder, aus was für Kreise der Jugendliche kommen musste. Der Mann hat ja nur gefragt ob er ihm helfen könne und dabei wahrscheinlich nicht mal was böses im Sinn gehabt. Ich finde es einfach nur krank das solche Typen noch auf die Gesellschaft losgelassen werden. Erst recht weil der Typ schon mehrmals auffällig geworden ist frage ich mich, warum man das Jugendamt nicht mal vorbei geschickt hat. Dann wär das ganze gar nicht passiert...


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Mit solche Typen sollten man ab nach Arabien und dann steinigen oder schlimmer. Wer weiss was der später noch anstellen wirt.

Ich bin sowieso wieder für Todesstraffen und Folterei für Kinderschänder und Mörder.


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

Ich finde das abartig, am liebsten würde ich nun den 15 jährigen zusammenschlagen -.-
Respekt vor dem Alter, das gilt für mich noch ...


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

Next schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 
> Als ich heute in der Zeitung geguckt habe. Habe ich diesen Artikel entdeckt.
> ...


Gewalt wird schon lange nicht mehr wahrgenommen.traurig aber wahr...dank dazu auch an unsere Medien,die uns alle immer mehr abstumpfen lässt...klar ist das grausam was passiert ist,aber so eine Meldung liest man leider jeden Tag in der Zeitung oder sieht man dutzendmal auf den privaten Sendern in den Nachrichten...
passend fand ich nur den Leserkommentar der direkt unter dem Bericht stand:Hoffentlich hatte er genug Alkohol im Blut für ein mildes Urteil....
das ist wieder mal ein schöner Seitenhieb auf unsere Rechtssprechung...


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

der "ältere" hilft und so einer haut rein? ..
wenn ich so einen mal sehen würd ich würd ihm so eine reinhauen .. allgemein frag ich mich .. sind die dort immer aleine oder was? ..


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Und was hat jetzt owned mit diesem Thema zu tun?


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso wieder für Todesstraffen und Folterei für Kinderschänder und Mörder.



Ein Hoch auf die Errungenschaften der zivilisierten Welt.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Errungenschaften der zivilisierten Welt.


Findest du es etwa gut das ein Mörder oder Kinderschänder, der das Leben vieler Menschen zerstörrt hat, mit guter Führung schon nach wenigen Jahren wieder auf freiem Fuss ist. Also in diesen Fällen hat unsere zivilisierte Welt total versagt.

Stell dir mal vor du bst Erwachsen, hast ein kleine Tochter, dein gesamter Stolz und jetzt passiert ihr so etwas. Bist du zu frieden wenn der Typ 15 Jahre bekommt und wohl nach 8 Jahren schon wieder draussen ist? Überleg dir das mal ganz genau und mach dir gedanken.


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mit solche Typen sollten man ab nach Arabien und dann steinigen oder schlimmer. Wer weiss was der später noch anstellen wirt.
> 
> Ich bin sowieso wieder für Todesstraffen und Folterei für Kinderschänder und Mörder.



Und ich bin dafür, dass Menschen die dafür sind hinter Gitter kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Genau, wenn einer einen anderen verprügelt, dann haut ihr erstmal drauf... das macht euch selbst auch zu einem viel besseren Menschen als die Person es war....

Diese Kinderschänderdiskusion hatten wir doch erst vor ein paar Tagen. Das Argument "Stell dir vor du hättest ein Kind" zieht da meist wenig, da die meisten Eltern sich in dem Thread für eine "humane" Lösung ausgesprochen haben. Außerdem ist man als emotional eingebundene Person denke ich nur schlecht in der Lage ein Urteil zu fällen.

@TE: Das Jugendamt schaut meist recht genau nach auffälligen Kindern, aber oft sind ihnen die Hände gebunden und selbst ein paar Tage Jugendarrest oder Sozialstunden machen aus den Teenagern oft keine besseren Menschen. Außerdem ist es denke ich sehr schwer abzusehen welcher dieser Kinder irgendwann die Grenze überschreiten wird.
Etwas anderes ist es, wenn ein Kinderschänder aus dem Knast kommt und als erstes von den Behörden einen Job in einem Kindergarten bekommt (jap, das ist wirklich passiert).


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Und ich bin dafür, dass Menschen die dafür sind hinter Gitter kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Gefängnis ändert doch kaum Leute, die meisten bleiben gewalttätig und sind nur noch gefährlicher...
Und außerdem müssen wir es dann auch noch bezahlen... Solche Leute gehören in eine große Grube!


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Diese Kinderschänderdiskusion hatten wir doch erst vor ein paar Tagen. Das Argument "Stell dir vor du hättest ein Kind" zieht da meist wenig, da die meisten Eltern sich in dem Thread für eine "humane" Lösung ausgesprochen haben.


Aber nur so lange bis es ihnen passiert.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Gefängnis ändert doch kaum Leute, die meisten bleiben gewalttätig und sind nur noch gefährlicher...
> Und außerdem müssen wir es dann auch noch bezahlen... Solche Leute gehören in eine große Grube!



Jawohl! Alle Straftäter sofort töten. Ob Falschparker oder Massenmörder. Damit die Welt sauberer wird!

Alle User hier sollten sich glücklich schätzen in einem solch sicheren Land wie Deutschland leben zu können. 
Und sich nicht durch dumme Scharfmacher mit ihren Einzelfällen aus der Ruhe bringen lassen.


----------



## xFraqx (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Gefängnis ändert doch kaum Leute, die meisten bleiben gewalttätig und sind nur noch gefährlicher...
> Und außerdem müssen wir es dann auch noch bezahlen... Solche Leute gehören in eine große Grube!



Sehen wir ja dann wenn du mal im Gefängnis sitzt. Erzähl mir nicht dass sich da niemand ändert. 


Und @ Topic : Pech gehabt. Warum spricht er den auch an ? Ist er ja wohl selber schuld. Mittlerweile muss man mit sowas rechnen.


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber nur so lange bis es ihnen passiert.


Deswegen sagte ich ja: Emotional involvierte Menschen können kein gerechtes Urteil sprechen oder klar denken in solch einer Situation. Aber ich finde es erschreckend, daß so viele nicht involvirte Leute hier quasi öffentlich zur Gewalt und sogar Mord aufrufen.


> Und außerdem müssen wir es dann auch noch bezahlen... Solche Leute gehören in eine große Grube!


Das kannst du anhand der paar doch recht oberflächlichen Zeilen sagen? Du kennst nicht einmal den Hintergrund, vielleicht waren Drogen im Spiel oder ähnliches... aber gleich mal umbringen wollen... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Jawohl! Alle Straftäter sofort töten. Ob Falschparker oder Massenmörder. Damit die Welt sauberer wird!


Falschparker auf jedenfall! Denn das ist schlimmer als das Töten von mehreren Menschen, ich mein, Massenmörder... da reicht doch eine Woche in der Psychatrie, die hatten sicher nur ne schwere Kindheit... Aber Falschparker müssen weg!


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Sehen wir ja dann wenn du mal im Gefängnis sitzt. Erzähl mir nicht dass sich da niemand ändert.


Ja und irgendwann wirst auch du mal in der Lage sein einen Post wirklich lesen zu können!


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja: Emotional involvierte Menschen können kein gerechtes Urteil sprechen oder klar denken in solch einer Situation. Aber ich finde es erschreckend, daß so viele nicht involvirte Leute hier quasi öffentlich zur Gewalt und sogar Mord aufrufen.


Solche Leute haben es auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja: Emotional involvierte Menschen können kein gerechtes Urteil sprechen oder klar denken in solch einer Situation. Aber ich finde es erschreckend, daß so viele nicht involvirte Leute hier quasi öffentlich zur Gewalt und sogar Mord aufrufen.



Der blutsaufende Mob will seine niederen Rachegelüste befriedigen.


----------



## xFraqx (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja und irgendwann wirst auch du mal in der Lage sein einen Post wirklich lesen zu können!



Es gibt auch die Edit Funktion. Aber ich verrgaß : Das steigert ja den Postcounter..


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Solche Leute haben es auch nicht anders verdient.



Achso und was sie "verdient" haben bestimmst du?


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Es gibt auch die Edit Funktion. Aber ich verrgaß : Das steigert ja den Postcounter..


Hauptsache flamen, aber bloß nicht nachdenken oder?

1. Bezog mein anderer Post sich auf ein ganz anderes Zitat.
2. Schreibst du das jetzt nur, weil du dich angepisst fühlst, weil ich
geschrieben habe du wärst zu dumm zum Lesen.
Hiermit hast du deine Beschränktheit nochmal bewiesen, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Achso und was sie "verdient" haben bestimmst du?


Wenn man mich lassen würde, sehr gerne. Dann würden sich Verbrecher 2 mal überlegen was sie da tun.


----------



## xFraqx (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hauptsache flamen, aber bloß nicht nachdenken oder?
> 
> 1. Bezog mein anderer Post sich auf ein ganz anderes Zitat.
> 2. Schreibst du das jetzt nur, weil du dich angepisst fühlst, weil ich
> ...



Du quotest mich und beziehst dich auf jemand anderen ?..


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Du quotest mich und beziehst dich auf jemand anderen ?..


Da musstest du dich aber anstrengen um das falsch zuverstehen, stimmts?


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn man mich lassen würde, sehr gerne. Dann würden sich Verbrecher 2 mal überlegen was sie da tun.



Du meinst alle Mörder und Kinderschänder überlegen vorher was sie tun? Man du bist echt knuffig!

Warum die Todesstrafe Mörder nicht abschreckt!


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Wie wäre es, wenn gewisse Leute ein wenig beim Thema bleiben würden anstatt sich gegenseitig blöde anzumachen? Wenn ihr so drauf steht benutzt doch bitte die PM-Funktion.

Also, ich halte weder von der Todesstrafe, noch von persönlichen Rachefeldzügen etwas und dieses öffentliche aufrufen zur Gewalt ist genau so dämlich wie das, was der Junge gemacht hat. Es gibt qualifizirte Leute, die sich darum kümmern werden.... zum Glück.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du meinst alle Mörder und Kinderschänder überlegen vorher was sie tun? Man du bist echt knuffig!
> 
> Warum die Todesstrafe Mörder nicht abschreckt!


Ach und weil es nur "in der Hitze des Augenblicks" geschehen ist, ist es nicht mehr so schlimm oder wie?
Wenn es sie nicht abschreckt, auch egal, aber sie werden es danach sicher nicht noch einmal tun...


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Also, ich halte weder von der Todesstrafe, noch von persönlichen Rachefeldzügen etwas und dieses öffentliche aufrufen zur Gewalt ist genau so dämlich wie das, was der Junge gemacht hat. Es gibt qualifizirte Leute, die sich darum kümmern werden.... zum Glück.


Haha, da glaubt noch jemand an den guten, braven Papa-Staat, der sich um alles kümmert!
Wenn jemand mordet, das Urteil aber drastisch vermindert wird, weil er unter Alkohol-Einfluss war,
dann frag ich mich wirklich, welche Idioten diese Regeln schreiben...


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach und weil es nur "in der Hitze des Augenblicks" geschehen ist, ist es nicht mehr so schlimm oder wie?
> Wenn es sie nicht abschreckt, auch egal, aber sie werden es danach sicher nicht noch einmal tun...



Lieber 100 Unschuldige hängen als nur 1 Schuldigen entkommen lassen.

Hast du irgendwie "Druck" das du so nach Rache gierst?


----------



## xFraqx (1. September 2008)

Das mit der Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder habe ich schonmal irgendwo gehört..


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Lieber 100 Unschuldige hängen als nur 1 Schuldigen entkommen lassen.
> 
> Hast du irgendwie "Druck" das du so nach Rache gierst?


Hab ich irgendwas von wegen "Unschuldige töten" gesagt?

Und ja, ich hab Druck drauf, ich bin sauer auf solche dämlichen Flamer, wie xFraqx, die
statt etwas einzusehen, lieber Mängel suchen und dann drauf losflamen!


----------



## xFraqx (1. September 2008)

> Und ja, ich hab Druck drauf, ich bin sauer auf solche dämlichen Flamer, wie xFraqx, die
> statt etwas einzusehen, lieber Mängel suchen und dann drauf losflamen!



Und was tust du ?


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas von wegen "Unschuldige töten" gesagt?
> 
> Und ja, ich hab Druck drauf, ich bin sauer auf solche dämlichen Flamer, wie xFraqx, die
> statt etwas einzusehen, lieber Mängel suchen und dann drauf losflamen!



Warum sollte man es "einsehen" das man Menschen töten soll?

Das mit Unschuldige töten bezieht sich auf 100% Sicherheit bei der Identität des Täters. Und diese Sicherheit ist fast nie gegeben, siehe USA.
Ausm Gefängnis kann man den Unschuldigen noch entlassen, aber aus dem Grab nicht.


----------



## Pc-freak (1. September 2008)

Weil wir menschen wie Tier sind wir töten um Zu überleben Kuck dir noch mal Katzen an die Hauen sie Zu tote nur weil sie ihr Revir verteidigen so sind wir auch dass töten wirt immer Zur Welt gehören!


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

Ich finds traurig und erbärmlich, dass ihr hier in dem Thread genau aufzeigt, was das Problem der Gesellschaft ist.

"Ich würd denen so richtig die Fresse polieren"

Jungs, ihr seid primitiv und kein Stück besser als eben diese Verbrecher oder wildes Vieh. Wir sind in der modernen Zivilisation (Gott sei Dank) über Blutrache und Eigenjustiz drüber weg und wie ihr hier die "Muskeln" spielen lasst zeigt nur wieder einmal wie junge Männer doch zur Aggressivität neigen. 

Manchmal ist es klüger, den Kopf einzuschalten als die Muskeln!

Ich mein, ich kann das gut nachempfinden was man über Kinderschänder denkt. Es geht mir ja nicht anders. Und wenn meinem Nachwuchs mal was passieren würde, ich würde auch ziemlich ausrasten und würde für nichts garantieren. Aber ich hoffe, dass mein Umfeld mich dann derart auffangen würde, dass ich eben nicht ausrastete. Und in einer sachlichen Diskussion sollte man eben einfach in der Lage sein, die Sache etwas nüchternern und weniger emotional zu beurteilen. 

So ihr starken Männer, flame on ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Wenn einer Stirbt ist es eine Tragödie. Wenn viele sterben eine Statistik ..

Lieber einen Mörder töten als ihn noch jemanden ermoden lassen UND dafür zu bezahlen dass er ein warmes bett im knast hat..


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Weil wir menschen wie Tier sind wir töten um Zu überleben Kuck dir noch mal Katzen an die Hauen sie Zu tote nur weil sie ihr Revir verteidigen so sind wir auch dass töten wirt immer Zur Welt gehören!



Weil dein Vater dich verprügelt, musst du dann auch deinen Sohn verprügeln? Weil das zur Welt gehören?


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum sollte man es "einsehen" das man Menschen töten soll?


Ordnung. Klare Richtlinien. Und kein wenn und aber, wenn jemand getötet hat, hat er getötet, ob unter Einfluss von Drogen oder sonst was und das darf nicht sein, das kann kein Mensch rechtfertigen. Der Mörder zerstört so ganze Familien und Familienmitglieder lassen nach, bringen sich um oder gehen einfach unter. 
Wer meint er muss andere Menschen töten, der hat auch selber nichts anderes verdient.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich finds traurig und erbärmlich, dass ihr hier in dem Thread genau aufzeigt, was das Problem der Gesellschaft ist.
> 
> "Ich würd denen so richtig die Fresse polieren"
> 
> ...



Mit meinem Text mein ich wenn ich jemanden sehe der verprügelt wird dann helf ich diesem. 
Aber wiso es leute gibt die wenn einer fragt: kann ich dir helfen den anderen gegen nen automaten hauen und noch zuschalgen .. meiner meinung nach sind solche leute auf dem besten weg schlimmeres zu tun.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Lieber einen Mörder töten als ihn noch jemanden ermoden lassen UND dafür zu bezahlen dass er ein warmes bett im knast hat..



Mit deiner Signatur solch eine Äußerung treffen...


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> [..] wenn jemand getötet hat, hat er getötet, ob unter Einfluss von Drogen oder sonst was und das darf nicht sein, das kann kein Mensch rechtfertigen.[..]



Du hast das mit der 100%igen Sicherheit leider nich verstanden ..

Wie oft wurden in den USA vermeintliche Mörder dann doch aus ihrer Todeszelle entlassen, weil sich zum Beispiel durch Gen Tests rausgestellt hat, er wars gar nicht?!?

Und muss man, wenn man dann im Nachhinein feststellt, ein Getöteter war kein Mörder seinen Henker wegen Mordest töten?!?


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ordnung. Klare Richtlinien. Und kein wenn und aber, wenn jemand getötet hat, hat er getötet, ob unter Einfluss von Drogen oder sonst was und das darf nicht sein, das kann kein Mensch rechtfertigen. Der Mörder zerstört so ganze Familien und Familienmitglieder lassen nach, bringen sich um oder gehen einfach unter.
> Wer meint er muss andere Menschen töten, der hat auch selber nichts anderes verdient.



Der Mörder des Mörders zerstört dann nicht die Familie des Mörders?


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Du hast das mit der 100%igen Sicherheit leider nich verstanden ..
> 
> Wie oft wurden in den USA vermeintliche Mörder dann doch aus ihrer Todeszelle entlassen, weil sich zum Beispiel durch Gen Tests rausgestellt hat, er wars gar nicht?!?
> 
> Und muss man, wenn man dann im Nachhinein feststellt, ein Getöteter war kein Mörder seinen Henker wegen Mordest töten?!?


Omg... Ich hab gesagt die Mörder haben den Tod verdient! Wenn ich sage Mörder, dann meine ich auch Mörder!
Mörder sind die, die die Leute getötet haben und nicht die, die nur wegen schlampiger Aufklärung der unfähigen ermittler im Knast sitzen!


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Also, ich halte weder von der Todesstrafe, noch von persönlichen Rachefeldzügen etwas und dieses öffentliche aufrufen zur Gewalt ist genau so dämlich wie das, was der Junge gemacht hat. Es gibt qualifizirte Leute, die sich darum kümmern werden.... zum Glück.


Darum hört man ja auch so oft von Wiederholungstäter. Wie toll, das sich "qualifizierte" Leute darum kümmern das solche Leute wieder in die Gesellschaft dürfen um es wieder und wieder zu tun.

Wenn alle Leute um dich rum für häreter Strafen für solche Verbrechen stimmen würden, würdest auch du mitmachen. Wer jetzt flamet sollte mal ganz genau überlgen wie das genau mit den Deutschen und den Juden war. Einer hat angefangen, ein paar haben mitgezogen und am Schluss waren fast alle dabei und wer jetzt kommt: Das ist schon lange her und passiert bestimmt nicht wieder. Dem kann ich nur sagen: Junge/Mädel, mach die Augen auf und schau dir die Welt an. Die frage ist nicht ob, sondern wie bald.


----------



## Nebelvater (1. September 2008)

Was hindert einen Menschen der Selbstmord begehen will, daran Amok zu laufen, wenn seine Strafe sein Ziel ist?


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Mit deiner Signatur solch eine Äußerung treffen...



ich entscheide mich für das kleiner übel .. ich finde nicht dass jemand das recht hat jemand anders zu töten.. egal ob der andere seine frau flachlegt oder sein auto geklaut hat. What ever..

da kann er noch so sagen ja ich war betrunken .. oder was auch immer..
finde ein mörder soll nicht einfach aus dem knast kommen..

genau das selbe mit kinderschänder .. die können nach 2-20 jahren raus und es gibt immer noch ne grosse rückfall quote .. sogar wenn die nur bei 1% liegen würde .. finde ich das zuviel.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Was hindert einen Menschen der Selbstmord begehen will, daran Amok zu laufen, wenn seine Strafe sein Ziel ist?


Versuchen ihn über Jahre am Leben zu erhalten und ihm jede Sekunde Schmerzen zu zufügen.


----------



## Clamev (1. September 2008)

der hat bestimmt zuviele von diesen Gewaltverherrlichenden Computerspielen gespielt


----------



## Nebelvater (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Versuchen ihn über Jahre am Leben zu erhalten und ihm jede Sekunde Schmerzen zu zufügen.



Genau deswegen sollten Todesstrafen verboten werden. Menschen die bereit sind, ohne Grund zu Morden, haben auch keine Angst vor dem Tod.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sollten Todesstrafen verboten werden. Menschen die bereit sind, ohne Grund zu Morden, haben auch keine Angst vor dem Tod.


Wo liegt dann das Problem? Wenn sie keine Angst vorm Tod haben, darf man sie laufen lassen?
Lächerlich... Das macht sie doch noch gefährlicher...


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Darum hört man ja auch so oft von Wiederholungstäter. Wie toll, das sich "qualifizierte" Leute darum kümmern das solche Leute wieder in die Gesellschaft dürfen um es wieder und wieder zu tun.


Man hört so viel von Wiederholungstätern, weil man nicht von jedem Verbrecher der aus dem Gefängnis kommt berichtet, wenn er ein normales leben führt. Die Prozentzahl derer die Rückfällig werden ist recht gering... aber lieber ein paar reuige Sünder umbringen als auch nur einem ein neuen Leben zu ermöglichen, der diese Chance nicht nutzt.



> Wenn alle Leute um dich rum für häreter Strafen für solche Verbrechen stimmen würden, würdest auch du mitmachen. Wer jetzt flamet sollte mal ganz genau überlgen wie das genau mit den Deutschen und den Juden war. Einer hat angefangen, ein paar haben mitgezogen und am Schluss waren fast alle dabei und wer jetzt kommt: Das ist schon lange her und passiert bestimmt nicht wieder. Dem kann ich nur sagen: Junge/Mädel, mach die Augen auf und schau dir die Welt an. Die frage ist nicht ob, sondern wie bald.


Das jetzt mit dem Nazitum zu vergleichen ist ziemlich dreist. Ich habe meine Meinung in sehr langer Zeit und mit vielen Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis gebildet
und die wird man auch nicht soi leicht umstoßen können. Wäre ich halt eine von wenigen die dagegen sprechen würde, aber dennoch würde ich nicht zustimmen und es gutheißen.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Versuchen ihn über Jahre am Leben zu erhalten und ihm jede Sekunde Schmerzen zu zufügen.



Und später fragt man sich wieder wie sich Abu Graib oder andere Folterprogramme wiederholen konnten. Tja dank asozialem Abschaum wie dir ist sowas möglich.


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

ein ganz vorsichtiges

/sign


----------



## Nebelvater (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo liegt dann das Problem? Wenn sie keine Angst vorm Tod haben, darf man sie laufen lassen?
> Lächerlich... Das macht sie doch noch gefährlicher...



Du verstehst mich nicht, ich habe nichts von laufen lassen gesagt. Solche Menschen haben viel mehr Angst den Rest ihres Lebens im Gefängnis zu verbringen als zu sterben.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Darum hört man ja auch so oft von Wiederholungstäter. Wie toll, das sich "qualifizierte" Leute darum kümmern das solche Leute wieder in die Gesellschaft dürfen um es wieder und wieder zu tun.
> 
> Wenn alle Leute um dich rum für häreter Strafen für solche Verbrechen stimmen würden, würdest auch du mitmachen. Wer jetzt flamet sollte mal ganz genau überlgen wie das genau mit den Deutschen und den Juden war. Einer hat angefangen, ein paar haben mitgezogen und am Schluss waren fast alle dabei und wer jetzt kommt: Das ist schon lange her und passiert bestimmt nicht wieder. Dem kann ich nur sagen: Junge/Mädel, mach die Augen auf und schau dir die Welt an. Die frage ist nicht ob, sondern wie bald.



Genau dank Unmenschen wie dir werden die Mengeles und Eichmanns nicht aussterben.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. September 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich nicht, ich habe nichts von laufen lassen gesagt. Solche Menschen haben viel mehr Angst den Rest ihres Lebens im Gefängnis zu verbringen als zu sterben.




Das Problem ist  , dass es ,,den rest ihres lebens,, in deutschland leider nicht gibt ...

da bekommt man 25 Jahre , unter mildem umständen nur 15 und wird dann doch nach 8 jahren ,,schon entlassen,,



> Genau dank Unmenschen wie dir werden die Mengeles und Eichmanns nicht aussterben.



Und dank Leuten wie dir,  die genauso Mild wie du denken , wird es immer Wiederholungstäter geben.

Du siehst - man kann jede meinung so auslegen , wie sie einem gerade am besten passt


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und später fragt man sich wieder wie sich Abu Graib oder andere Folterprogramme wiederholen konnten. Tja dank asozialem Abschaum wie dir ist sowas möglich.


Und wegen solcher einfälltiger und durch die "Rosabrille" blickenden Leuten wie dir ist die Welt zu einem Paradies für Verbrecher geworden.

Du musst nicht grad abfällig werden. Man kann sich auch ohne Beleidigungen über ein solches Thema unterhalten.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Das Problem ist  , dass es ,,den rest ihres lebens,, in deutschland leider nicht gibt ...
> 
> da bekommt man 25 Jahre , unter mildem umständen nur 15 und wird dann doch nach 8 jahren ,,schon entlassen,
> Und dank Leuten wie dir,  die genauso Mild wie du denken , wird es immer Wiederholungstäter geben.
> Du siehst - man kann jede meinung so auslegen , wie sie einem gerade am besten passt


Eben!


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Das Problem ist  , dass es ,,den rest ihres lebens,, in deutschland leider nicht gibt ...
> 
> da bekommt man 25 Jahre , unter mildem umständen nur 15 und wird dann doch nach 8 jahren ,,schon entlassen,,



Es gibt Lebenslänglich und zwar die Sicherheitsverwahrung. Und diese wird laut www.lawblog.de immer öfter angewandt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mord#Kriminalstatistik


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> da bekommt man 25 Jahre , unter mildem umständen nur 15 und wird dann doch nach 8 jahren ,,schon entlassen,,



darüber ob das sinnvoll ist kann man ja auch diskutieren .. das find ich nämlich auch scheiße
da find ich ausnahmsweise das amerikanische system mal richtig gut, wenn lebenslänglich, dann bitte wirklich für den rest des lebens!


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Mich würde ja mal das Alter der Leute die hier Disskutieren intressieren und ob die meisten überhaupt schon lange genug auf der Welt sind um sich über ein solches Thema zu unterhalten.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> darüber ob das sinnvoll ist kann man ja auch diskutieren .. das find ich nämlich auch scheiße
> da find ich ausnahmsweise das amerikanische system mal richtig gut, wenn lebenslänglich, dann bitte wirklich für den rest des lebens!


Auch dort kannst du mit guter Führung irgend wann rauskommen, auch wenn du 8 Mal Lebenslänglich oder so bekommen hast.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal das Alter der Leute die hier Disskutieren intressieren und ob die meisten überhaupt schon lange genug auf der Welt sind um sich über ein solches Thema zu unterhalten.


Stimmt, denn eine minderjährige Person ist jawohl nicht in der Lage sich eine eigene Meinung zubilden!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Es gibt Lebenslänglich und zwar die Sicherheitsverwahrung. Und diese wird laut www.lawblog.de immer öfter angewandt.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mord#Kriminalstatistik




ich glaube du hast den falschen wikilink erwischt : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitsverwahrung

Und eben selbst bei der sicherungsverwahrung , besteht noch die chance , aus ,,den griffen des gesetzes,, zu kommen.

Wenn man sich bei den Gutachten usw und sofort nicht allzudumm anstellt.


Ich bin nicht gegen die Todestafe - allerding könnte man durch ein ,,echtes,, lebenslänglich einiges verhindern.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn eine minderjährige Person ist jawohl nicht in der Lage sich eine eigene Meinung zubilden!



naja das schon , aber ich glaube quonix will uns damit auf das niwo hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und wegen solcher einfälltiger und durch die "Rosabrille" blickenden Leuten wie dir ist die Welt zu einem Paradies für Verbrecher geworden.
> 
> Du musst nicht grad abfällig werden. Man kann sich auch ohne Beleidigungen über ein solches Thema unterhalten.



Du willst Menschen hier bis ans Lebensende jede Sekunde quälen und quatschst was von "ohne Beleidigung". 

Genau Paradies für Verbrecher, wo doch die Zahl der Morde immer weiter zurück geht siehe meinen Link oben. Und jetzt komm nicht mit "Traue keiner Statistik blabla..." Du hast bisher noch keine belegbaren Fakten gepostet sondern nur deine Rachephantasien.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn eine minderjährige Person ist jawohl nicht in der Lage sich eine eigene Meinung zubilden!


So hab ich das nicht gemeint. Aber ob sich jetzt ein über 30 Jähriger oder ein 12-15 Jähriger mit dem Thema beschäftigt ist schon was ganz anderes.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast den falschen wikilink erwischt : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitsverwahrung
> 
> Und eben selbst bei der sicherungsverwahrung , besteht noch die chance , aus ,,den griffen des gesetzes,, zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Sry ist der richtige Link. Die Mordrate in Deutschland sinkt mit jedem Jahr immer weiter.


----------



## BimmBamm (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Und außerdem müssen wir es dann auch noch bezahlen... Solche Leute gehören in eine große Grube!



Meine Argumente habe ich bereits im letzten "Kinderschänder"-Thread dargelegt - merkwürdigerweise entkräftigten dort mehrere Leute die hier wieder auftauchenden "Emotional"- und Stammtisch-Vebalereien, ohne daß sich der Grundtenor mancher Poster hier verändert hat! 

Das "Wir müssen für die auch noch bezahlen!"-Argument mußte früher oder später kommen. Solche Leute haben nicht begriffen, daß man sich in der sogenannten zivilisierten Welt darauf geeinigt hat, daß nicht die Strafe im Vordergrund steht, sondern die Resozialisierung. Ebenso haben sie nicht begriffen, welche Büchse der Pandora sie mit ihrem Bezahlargument öffnen: Hat man erst einmal in einem Bereich (hier: Verbrecher) deren Leben als "unwert" definiert, weil es Kosten für die Gesellschaft verursacht, geht man sehr schnell (Stichwort: Bürokratie) dazu über, ähnliches auch in anderen Bereichen anzuwenden:
So kann man argumentieren, daß ein AIDS-Kranker eine permanente Gefahr für die Gesellschaft darstellt, da es nicht gewährleistet sein kann, daß dieser Kranke auch verantwortungsvoll mit seiner Sexualität umgeht. Isolation ist mit Kosten verbunden; zum derzeitigen Stand der Forschung ist ein Heilmittel noch nicht in Sicht - warum nicht gleich einschläfern, um der Gesellschaft einen Dienst zu erweisen? Behinderte in Pflegeheimen werfen auch nur Kosten auf; der gesellschaftliche Nutzen ist nicht gegeben. 

Wer argumentiert, diese Kranken könnten nichts für ihren Zustand, der sollte den Begriff "Triebtäter" und "psychologische Störungen" nachschlagen. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du willst Menschen hier bis ans Lebensende jede Sekunde quälen und quatschst was von "ohne Beleidigung".
> 
> Genau Paradies für Verbrecher, wo doch die Zahl der Morde immer weiter zurück geht siehe meinen Link oben. Und jetzt komm nicht mit "Traue keiner Statistik blabla..." Du hast bisher noch keine belegbaren Fakten gepostet sondern nur deine Rachephantasien.


Ich wusste ja nicht das solche Beispiele für dich als Beleidigungen gelten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solche Aussagen kommen vom Menschenverstand und diversen Disskusionen mit etwas älteren Menschen.


----------



## Lurock (1. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> naja das schon , aber ich glaube quonix will uns damit auf das niwo hinweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welches Niveau?



Qonix schrieb:


> So hab ich das nicht gemeint. Aber ob sich jetzt ein über 30 Jähriger oder ein 12-15 Jähriger mit dem Thema beschäftigt ist schon was ganz anderes.


Stimmt, denn Minderjährige bilden sich ihre Meinungen ohne darüber nachzudenken, ganz im Gegensatz zu Erwachsenen, die, egal was man fragt, sich schon ein halbes Leben lang Gedanken über alles gemacht haben!


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2008)

Ich bin selber 15, und finde solche Typen gehören weg von der Zivilisation. Wer hilfsbereite/ältere menschen verprügelt gehört für immer in den Knast und sollte auch wirklich lebenslänglich dort sitzen. 
Unverständlich solche Leute...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (1. September 2008)

edith : ach doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bin selber 15, und finde solche Typen gehören weg von der Zivilisation. Wer hilfsbereite/ältere menschen verprügelt gehört für immer in den Knast und sollte auch wirklich lebenslänglich dort sitzen.
> Unverständlich solche Leute...


Jawohl, noch einer mit der richtigen Lebenseinstellung.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jawohl, noch einer mit der richtigen Lebenseinstellung.


Du meinst Todeseinstellung.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du meinst Todeseinstellung.


Hat er was von Tod geschrieben? Also entweder liest du nur das was du lesen willst oder du musst dich verguckt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jawohl, noch einer mit der richtigen Lebenseinstellung.



jeder der die welt nicht in einem tunellblick siet hat diese meinung ..
tja aber ich kann nid mitreden ich bin erst 17 .. ich weis ja nix .. mir egal meine meinung hab ich und keiner wird sie ändern mit tollen sachen wie resozialisierung .. 4 woche später wieder eine verschleppt etc ..

tja in china gibts noch todesstrafe .. und so viele morde etc gibts da nimmer ..


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jeder der die welt nicht in einem tunellblick siet hat diese meinung ..
> tja aber ich kann nid mitreden ich bin erst 17 .. ich weis ja nix .. mir egal meine meinung hab ich und keiner wird sie ändern mit tollen sachen wie resozialisierung .. 4 woche später wieder eine verschleppt etc ..
> 
> tja in china gibts noch todesstrafe .. und so viele morde etc gibts da nimmer ..



Dann bitte wander aus nach China und lass Deutschland einfach mal die Resozialisierung probieren.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tja aber ich kann nid mitreden ich bin erst 17 .. ich weis ja nix ..


Wie kommst du denn darauf?

Sollte sich das auf den einen Post von mir beziehen hab ich schon mal geschrieben das es sicher auf die wirklich sehr jungen User hier bezieht und das nun mal die Aussage eines älteren Menschen etwas mehr beachtet wird also die eines jüngeren.


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jeder der die welt nicht in einem tunellblick siet hat diese meinung ..
> tja aber ich kann nid mitreden ich bin erst 17 .. ich weis ja nix .. mir egal meine meinung hab ich und keiner wird sie ändern mit tollen sachen wie resozialisierung .. 4 woche später wieder eine verschleppt etc ..
> 
> tja in china gibts noch todesstrafe .. und so viele morde etc gibts da nimmer ..



genau, und diesen unsinn mit meinungsfreiheit der is uns auch nur im weg
würde des Menschen? Firlefanz!
und presserecht, wasn scheiß 
...
..
.


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tja in china gibts noch todesstrafe .. und so viele morde etc gibts da nimmer ..


In China sind seeehr seeeeeehr viele Sachen anders als in Deutschland. Ohne deine Aussage überprüft zu haben würde ich die wenigen Morde also nicht zwangsweise auf die Todesstrafe zurückführen.

Aber ich finde es schon erstaunlich, daß die meisten jungen Leute die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder fordern meist noch mit den Worten "Stell dir vor du hättest Kinder", während die meisten wirklichen Eltern hier gegen eine Todesstrafe sind.


----------



## Nebelvater (1. September 2008)

In Österreich ist das ganze noch schlimmer, Lebenslang ist bei uns schon fast ein Fremdwort... Trotztem könnte man dies ändern.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

zum glück bin ich kein deutscher .. aber ich kann sowiso nix ändern drann ... life is hard ..
ich bleib dabei .. mord kann man nicht erklären.. wiso man ne schlägerei gemacht hat .. ok
aber wiso man jemanden ermordet? 
Eine gute erklärung und ich bin ruhig ..


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zum glück bin ich kein deutscher .. aber ich kann sowiso nix ändern drann ... life is hard ..
> ich bleib dabei .. mord kann man nicht erklären.. wiso man ne schlägerei gemacht hat .. ok
> aber wiso man jemanden ermordet?
> Eine gute erklärung und ich bin ruhig ..



Bei der Schlägerei einfach mal zu fest geschlagen oder dein Opfer schlägt unglücklich auf dem Boden auf, *tada* Totschlag.


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es schon erstaunlich, daß die meisten jungen Leute die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder fordern meist noch mit den Worten "Stell dir vor du hättest Kinder", während die meisten wirklichen Eltern hier gegen eine Todesstrafe sind.


Ja genau, dieser arme Mann der gerade unsere kleine Tochter vergewaltigt hat kann ja nichts dafür und wir nehmen ihn lieber bei uns zu Hause auf und bringen ihm bei wie er sich wirklich verhalten sollte. Sollte mal einen Rückfall bekommen ist ja immer noch unsere Tochter hier und wir beginnen noch einmal von vorne, denn jeder Mensch hat ja seine gute Seite.

Achtung: Dieser Text enthält sehr viel Sarkasmus und könnte schädlich sein.


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ja genau, dieser arme Mann der gerade unsere kleine Tochter vergewaltigt hat kann ja nichts dafür und wir nehmen ihn lieber bei uns zu Hause auf und bringen ihm bei wie er sich wirklich verhalten sollte. Sollte mal einen Rückfall bekommen ist ja immer noch unsere Tochter hier und wir beginnen noch einmal von vorne, denn jeder Mensch hat ja seine gute Seite.
> 
> Achtung: Dieser Text enthält sehr viel Sarkasmus und könnte schädlich sein.



Is schon scheiße das es bei Schwarz Weiß Malern wie dir nur Todesstrafe oder Freilassung und Verhätscheln gibt. Für alles andere bist du blind.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Bei der Schlägerei einfach mal zu fest geschlagen oder dein Opfer schlägt unglücklich auf dem Boden auf, *tada* Totschlag.


mord und todschlag ist jedoch ein unterschied ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ja genau, dieser arme Mann der gerade unsere kleine Tochter vergewaltigt hat kann ja nichts dafür und wir nehmen ihn lieber bei uns zu Hause auf und bringen ihm bei wie er sich wirklich verhalten sollte. Sollte mal einen Rückfall bekommen ist ja immer noch unsere Tochter hier und wir beginnen noch einmal von vorne, denn jeder Mensch hat ja seine gute Seite.
> 
> Achtung: Dieser Text enthält sehr viel Sarkasmus und könnte schädlich sein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Is schon scheiße das es bei Schwarz Weiß Malern wie dir nur Todesstrafe oder Freilassung und Verhätscheln gibt. Für alles andere bist du blind.



Das ist ein großes Problem: Wenn Todesstrafe gefordert wird, heißt es direkt als Begründung, ansonsten kämen diese Täter doch sofort wieder frei und begingen das nächste Verbrechen. An eine Änderung der Gesetze oder andere Lösungswege denken diese Leute überhaupt nicht - offensichtlich ist ihnen nicht bewußt, daß es nicht nur zwei Lösungen für ein Problem geben muß...

Bimmbamm


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mord und todschlag ist jedoch ein unterschied ..



Tot ist tot?


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Ach komm, wenn du ehrlich mit dir bist, glaubst du doch selbst nicht an diesen Rehabilitierungsschei** . Irgend wann bricht es wieder in ihm durch und was kommt dann für eine Ausrede: Er wirkte auf uns völlig stabiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei 1 von 100 Fällen mag es ja wirklich wirken, aber ob dann dieser 1 wieder zurück kommt oder nicht intressiert doch kein Schwein. Der Mensch ist nun mal so das er sich hauptsächlich um sich kümmert und dann kommen andere. Der Mensch ist schon lange kein Rudeltier mehr, sondern ein Einzelgänger.


Über dieses Thema könnte man sich Jahre streiten ohne sich je zu einigen. Ich habe auf jeden Fall jetzt dann gleich Feierabend und dann Raid. Sollte dieses Thema bis morgen überleben können wir ja weiter quatschen.


----------



## Raqill (1. September 2008)

Nur was sollte man dagegen unternehmen das nicht mehr sowas passiert?


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

ich frag mich wiso sich der 34 jährige nicht gewehrt hat ....


----------



## Raqill (1. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich frag mich wiso sich der 34 jährige nicht gewehrt hat ....



Kann ja sein das der Jugendliche ich drück es mal so aus "stark" ist.
Oder den 34 Jährigen hat es soo überrascht das er sich einfach nicht 
wehren konnte.


----------



## BimmBamm (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach komm, wenn du ehrlich mit dir bist, glaubst du doch selbst nicht an diesen Rehabilitierungsschei** . Irgend wann bricht es wieder in ihm durch und was kommt dann für eine Ausrede: Er wirkte auf uns völlig stabiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In dem anderen Thread habe ich bereits eine Rückfallstatistik (Vergleich Strafvollzug gegen Maßregelvollzug) angegeben. Hast Du überhaupt eine einzige statistische Erhebung etc. zu Deinen Aussagen parat oder urteilst Du einfach mal so, ohne Informationen zum Thema wenigstens oberflächlich überflogen zu haben?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das der Jugendliche ich drück es mal so aus "stark" ist.
> Oder den 34 Jährigen hat es soo überrascht das er sich einfach nicht
> wehren konnte.



ich glaub auch das der 34 jährige zu überrascht war o0

ich mein für den ihn wärs ja ganz leicht gewesen einfach an den händen packen und ein "headnut" geben


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach komm, wenn du ehrlich mit dir bist, glaubst du doch selbst nicht an diesen Rehabilitierungsschei** . Irgend wann bricht es wieder in ihm durch und was kommt dann für eine Ausrede: Er wirkte auf uns völlig stabiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie Bimmbamm schon gefordert hat, mehr Fakten weniger Gewäsch.

Und weil der Mensch ein Einzelgänger ist geht er zu Raids und spielt ein Massive Multiplayer Online RPG!


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Naja, es kommt auf die Statur des 15-jährigen und die des 34-jährigen an. Es gibt Jugendliche, die recht groß gewachsen sind und trainieren und "ältere" Menschen, die kleiner sind und keinen Sport treiben... ich glaub so einfach ist es dann nicht mit "mal eben Hände festhalten".

Ich glaube, daß viele ihre Statistiken aus dem TV holen. Immerhin hört man dort ständig, daß es ein Wiederholungstäter war (dann aber meist weniger bei Mördern oder ähnlichem, sondern bei Prügeleien und Ladendiebstahl oder sowas). Wenn man immer wieder solche Dinge hört und selbst wenig nachdenkt und nachforscht kann man leicht den Eindruck bekommen, daß die meisten Leute rückfällig werden. Aber er interessiert sich schon für Pressemeldungen wie "Das ist Herr W.. Er hat vor 40 jahren einen Mann ermordet, war dann 15 Jahre im Gefängnis und hat danach keiner Fliege mehr etwas zu Leide getan, da er bereut was er getan hat".


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Ich denke das ganze Rechtssystem ist sowieso etwas kappes... während Opfer meist allein gelassen werden und maximal ein bisschen Schmerzensgeld kriegen, werden die Täter fachgerecht in eine Anstalt eingewiesen, mit von Steuergeldern bezahlten Annehmlichkeiten, kostenloser Therapie und und und...
Ich sage nicht das es Todesstrafe sein muss... aber der Täter sollte merken das es eine Strafanstalt ist und kein Hotel...
Das ist das Problem was ich hierbei nur sehe... was schreckt denn bitte das Gefängnis ab? Nen paar Jahre nicht ausm Haus... und? Ich hab ein Dach über dem Kopf, ich hab essen, ich hab andere Annehmlichkeiten und kriege in manchen Fällen sogar noch eine für mich vollkommen kostenfreie Therapie!


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich denke das ganze Rechtssystem ist sowieso etwas kappes... während Opfer meist allein gelassen werden und maximal ein bisschen Schmerzensgeld kriegen, werden die Täter fachgerecht in eine Anstalt eingewiesen, mit von Steuergeldern bezahlten Annehmlichkeiten, kostenloser Therapie und und und...
> Ich sage nicht das es Todesstrafe sein muss... aber der Täter sollte merken das es eine Strafanstalt ist und kein Hotel...
> Das ist das Problem was ich hierbei nur sehe... was schreckt denn bitte das Gefängnis ab? Nen paar Jahre nicht ausm Haus... und? Ich hab ein Dach über dem Kopf, ich hab essen, ich hab andere Annehmlichkeiten und kriege in manchen Fällen sogar noch eine für mich vollkommen kostenfreie Therapie!



Schonmal im Knast gesessen oder warum labberst du so daher?


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

"Am besten man sperrt die Leute in ein 1x1m großes Kellerloch ohne Toilette und läßt sie da nicht raus. Dann kommen sie sicher als besseres Mensch wieder aus dem Gefängnis." ... so ähnlich klingt das hier.

Ich persönlich habe schon mit zwei Personen gesprochen, die als Kinderschänder in einem Gefängnis waren (einer Schuldig, der andere Unschuldig) und das Leben dort war alles andere als ein Wochenendhotel mit kostenlosen Gurkenmasken wie es hier beschrieben wurde... gerade für Kinderschänder.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Gefängnis ändert doch kaum Leute, die meisten bleiben gewalttätig und sind nur noch gefährlicher...
> Und außerdem müssen wir es dann auch noch bezahlen... Solche Leute gehören in eine große Grube!


is b&h nich schon wieder online? da bekommste applaus für den müll.


----------



## Aehzenbaer (1. September 2008)

sollen kinderschänder auch noch betüddelt werden oder was?
die gehören zusammen mit nem richtig schweren jungen, wo se dann gerne mal die seife fallen lassen dürfen !


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Aehzenbaer schrieb:


> sollen kinderschänder auch noch betüddelt werden oder was?
> die gehören zusammen mit nem richtig schweren jungen, wo se dann gerne mal die seife fallen lassen dürfen !


Wer hat denn hier von betüddeln gesprochen?


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Tot ist tot?


Totschlag bezeichnet im Strafrecht eine Form der vorsätzlichen Tötung eines Menschen. Der Begriff wird in den deutschsprachigen Ländern unterschiedlich verwendet.


Mord gilt in allen Rechtsordnungen als gravierendste Straftat gegen das Leben eines Menschen.
Häufiges Kennzeichen eines Mordes ist ein besonderes Motiv, im deutschen Strafrecht z. B. &#8222;aus Habgier&#8220; oder &#8222;zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebes&#8220;, oder eine besondere Begehensweise, &#8222;heimtückisch oder grausam oder mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln&#8220; .

.. hat vieles Gemein jedoch finde ich mord (sofern nicht im affekt) einiges schlimmer.



Nunja love peace an rock'n'roll .. und nicht hass krieg und hip hop


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Wieso kommt eigenlich schon wieder die Kinderschänder Diskussion auf? Dachte es geht hier um Jugendliche, die gewalttätig gegen Erwachsene sind. 
Ich finde es ziemlich erschreckend, dass es keinen Respekt mehr in der Gesellschaft gibt. Siehe als blödes Beispiel die ganzen Talkshows mit den ganzen unter 18-Jährigen, die offen zu geben, dass sie fremde Leute auf der Straße anpöbeln, beleidigen, schlagen nur weil denen das Gesicht nicht passt. Man müsste da alleine bei Strafen härter durchgreifen. Alles unter 16 oder unter 18 brauch ja fast keine Angst vor harten Strafen haben.


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Naja, ich glaube bei vielen müßten auch die Eltern ein wenig mehr beachtet werden. Ein Kind wird nicht von alleine so wie es ist, da spielen viele äußere Einflüsse mit. Als Elternteil hat man meiner Meinung nach die Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, daß ein Kind aufgeklärt ist und, daß man sich mit ihm beschäftigt... ihm einige Dinge erklärt und mit ihm redet. Wenn ein Kind stulle vor den TV gesetzt wird und es sich im Alter von 10 Jahren schon Pornos und Hororfilme ansehen kann wundert mich nichts mehr. Man müßte mit allem einfach schon früher beginnen und nicht erst, wenn das Kind anfängt auffällig zu werden.


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Die Eltern kümmern sich größtenteils aber nicht um das Kind. Wenn das Kind, der spätere Jugendliche, gewalttätig wird, dann ist das schon von Anfang an in ihm verankert. Super Nanny mag zwar nicht gerade das schönste Beispiel sein, aber ich denke es gibt genug solcher Familien - wo Eltern sich gegenseitig anbrüllen, schlagen und Fäkalwörter mehr benutzen als respektierende Worte. Da ist es den Eltern ziemlich 'wurscht', ob das eigene 'Blag' aufgeklärt oder sonstiges ist.
Und so bekommt das Kind erst Aufmerksamkeit, wenn es einem Mann oder einer Frau den Schädel eingeschlagen hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Ich denke mal die meisten Eltern schieben die ganze "Soziale Erziehung" aber auch auf die Schulen ab "Der soll da was lernen, also sollen die ihm beibringen!"


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2008)

Ja, eben das meinte ich. Ich bin auch kein großer Fan der Supernanny, aber was man da manchmal sieht ist wirklich erschreckend. Wenn sie wirklich auch so miteinander umgehen wenn sie Kameras aus sind wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Ein Kind, daß so aufgewachsen ist, hat es sicherlich sehr schwer ein normales Sozialverhalten zu entwickeln. Wenn es dann noch an der Schule ähnlich ist wird es wohl ziemlich unmöglich sein.

Deswegen finde ich auch, daß man anhand des kuren Textes des TEs keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen sollte. Sicherlich ist es tragisch für den Mann und furchtbar ungerecht, da er ja nur helfen wollte, aber den Jungen deswegen aufzugeben oder ihn ebenso krankenhausreif zu schlagen ist für mich der falsche Schluss.

@Selor: Aber leider sind die Lehrer mit der Fülle an "unerzogenen" Schülern derzeit vollkommen überlastet. Man sieht es ja schon daran, daß sie öffentlich um Hilfe bitten. Ich weiß nicht, ob da irgendwelche Maßnahmen angelaufen sind, aber ich denke wenn ein Lehrer vor einer Klasse mit 80% Problemkindern sitzt, dann wird man irgendwann hilflos.


----------



## Siu (1. September 2008)

Ist doch Blödsinn. Gewalt mit Gewalt bestrafen.. sollte es eine erste Tat sein, die durch diverse Umstände dazu geführt hat, dann Hilfe anbieten. Bei mehrfach Tätern wird es einfach sehr schwer diese Jugendliche zu resozalisieren. Es gibt nette Bootcamps. Erst letztens gesehen. Wo gewalttätige Jugendliche hinkommen und dort jeden Tag praktisch wie beim Bund Aufgaben zu erledigen haben, Sport treiben um Aggressionen abzubauen und soziale Kontakte aufbauen können mit anderen Jugendlichen. Bestrafungen gibt es dort auch - die bei respektlosen Verhalten und Ungehorsam eingesetzt werden (Nein. Keine Schläge. z.B. Abwaschdienst etc.) - war glaube ich aber hauptsächlich für Problemkindern in Familien.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> @Selor: Aber leider sind die Lehrer mit der Fülle an "unerzogenen" Schülern derzeit vollkommen überlastet. Man sieht es ja schon daran, daß sie öffentlich um Hilfe bitten. Ich weiß nicht, ob da irgendwelche Maßnahmen angelaufen sind, aber ich denke wenn ein Lehrer vor einer Klasse mit 80% Problemkindern sitzt, dann wird man irgendwann hilflos.



Natürlich sind die Lehrer damit überlastet wenn für viele Eltern das "Erziehen" des Kindes mit der Einschulung endet...
Das wird für mich ja auch noch ein Problem, wenn ich später Unterrichten werde.
Nur so denken viele eben "In der Schule soll er alles lernen auch wie man sich benimmt und sich verhält, dafür zahl ich doch meine Steuern!" war mit eine der Antworten von einer Mutter an einem Elternsprechtag die ich gehört habe...


----------



## Silenzz (1. September 2008)

Also, guter Film zum Thema Rachefeldzüge, Death Sentence (wer den Film gesehen hat weiß, das er ein wenig überzogen ist, aber ich denke da an die Grundaussage), der Sohn, von einer normalen Familie , wird von einer Gang ermordet, aber keinesfalls weil es da irgend einen Streit gab, Nein, damit einer in die Gang rein kommen konnte, war seine Prüfung, Töte irgendjemanden (Traurig aber Wahr, sowas gibt es wirklich....) nunja, es erwischt den Sohn und dieser stirbt. Nach einem Prozess kommt der Täter wieder auf freien Fuß, doch der Vater rastet aus, er kann es nicht glauben das die Justiz nichts gegen diesen Mörder unternimmt, also nimmt er selbst Rache, naja er löscht die ganze Gang aus, aber darum geht es mir eigentlich nicht.
Mir ging es viel mehr darum, solange man nicht selbst in der Situation steckt, kann man, finde ich jedenfalls, nicht wirklich darüber Urteilen ob man wirklich so auf diese Situation reagieren würde, jetzt ist es ja einfach zu sagen, ich würde völlig Human bleiben und nicht am Rad drehn. Warum ich jetzt auf den Film verwiesen habe, es ist eine Möglichkeit zu sehn, wie jemand auf so eine Situation reagiert, klar es ist ein wenig überzogen aber egal. Ich denke nicht das man dazu in der Lage ist, über eine Situation zu Urteilen solange man nicht selbst in dieser war.

Mal mein Senf zur Geschichte

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also, guter Film zum Thema Rachefeldzüge, Death Sentence (wer den Film gesehen hat weiß, das er ein wenig überzogen ist, aber ich denke da an die Grundaussage), der Sohn, von einer normalen Familie , wird von einer Gang ermordet, aber keinesfalls weil es da irgend einen Streit gab, Nein, damit einer in die Gang rein kommen konnte, war seine Prüfung, Töte irgendjemanden (Traurig aber Wahr, sowas gibt es wirklich....) nunja, es erwischt den Sohn und dieser stirbt. Nach einem Prozess kommt der Täter wieder auf freien Fuß, doch der Vater rastet aus, er kann es nicht glauben das die Justiz nichts gegen diesen Mörder unternimmt, also nimmt er selbst Rache, naja er löscht die ganze Gang aus, aber darum geht es mir eigentlich nicht.
> Mir ging es viel mehr darum, solange man nicht selbst in der Situation steckt, kann man, finde ich jedenfalls, nicht wirklich darüber Urteilen ob man wirklich so auf diese Situation reagieren würde, jetzt ist es ja einfach zu sagen, ich würde völlig Human bleiben und nicht am Rad drehn. Warum ich jetzt auf den Film verwiesen habe, es ist eine Möglichkeit zu sehn, wie jemand auf so eine Situation reagiert, klar es ist ein wenig überzogen aber egal. Ich denke nicht das man dazu in der Lage ist, über eine Situation zu Urteilen solange man nicht selbst in dieser war.
> 
> Mal mein Senf zur Geschichte
> ...



Film hab ich auch hier auf DVD. Echt gut der Kevin Bacon. Aber der Gangboss sagt so ziemlich am Ende "Schau dich an du siehst aus wie einer von uns." Damit is Herrn Bacons Verwandlung gemeint vom Familienvater zum brutalen Killer. Zum Glück ist die Blutrache schon seit etwa über 4000 Jahren geächtet.


----------



## Zez (2. September 2008)

Ich bin gegen Todesstrafe, egal wie schlimm das Verbrechen ist, aber ich bin dafür, das eine Person wie diese für mind. 10 Jahre in den Knast wandert - bei Wasser und Brot.

Denn ich meine, das ich mich ändern würde, nach 3600 Tagen bei Wasser und Brot, keine Freizeit, nur ab und an Mami und Papi die vorbeischauen, keine Freiheit etc.


----------



## -Therion- (2. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen Todesstrafe, egal wie schlimm das Verbrechen ist, aber ich bin dafür, das eine Person wie diese für mind. 10 Jahre in den Knast wandert - bei Wasser und Brot.
> 
> Denn ich meine, das ich mich ändern würde, nach 3600 Tagen bei Wasser und Brot, keine Freizeit, nur ab und an Mami und Papi die vorbeischauen, keine Freiheit etc.


Zum guten oder zum schlechten ändern?


----------



## Natsumee (2. September 2008)

gut das ich in der schweiz wohne^^


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> gut das ich in der schweiz wohne^^


/sign

aber leider ist es bei uns auch nicht viel besser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (2. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> aber leider ist es bei uns auch nicht viel besser
> 
> ...



oh doch 10000 mal besser^^

wen ich mer so sache allose was da so abgaht ^^


----------



## -Therion- (2. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Bei mir keine 300 Meter weiter letztens (fast) genau dasselbe:
> 
> http://www.sol.de/titelseite/topuebersicht...,20,St.+Ingbert
> 
> Ich frag mich was heutzutage abgeht, nur noch saufen&kiffen aber kein Hirn mehr im Schädel?



Sehr geil besonders wenn man runterscrollt und lesen muss das die Stadt da ein Jugendzentrum dicht macht.
Naja können die Jugendlichen besser inner Innenstadt rumgammeln und schön Aggressionen aufbauen.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

auch frauen schalgen zu Oo
http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/14169486

Einer Gruppe von vier Mädchen passte das Gesicht der 18-jährigen Maja nicht. Sie verprügeln die junge Frau im Winterthurer Einkaufszentrum Neuwiesen am hellichten Tag. *Die Passanten schauen zu.* Der Jugenddienst spricht von einem Einzelfall, die Mutter von einer regelrechten Prügelnormalität.




Hier würd ich mir langsam gedanken machen wenn welche zukuken wie eine andere verhauen wird -.-


----------



## Siu (2. September 2008)

Und du würdest natürlich direkt eingreifen, wenn 4 Mädchen auf 1 Mädel losgehen und es verprügeln? Die Leute (ich zähle mich da mit zu) sind einfach zu feige um bei so etwas einzugreifen, haben Angst um ihre eigene Gesundheit. Ich denke allerdings, dass wenn man zu dritt oder zu zweit eingreift und den Lauten macht, dass plötzlich auch andere Passanten ihre Fresse aufkriegen und eingreifen. 
Bei SternTV gab es so einen Fall. Zwar nicht mit Prügeln, aber mit einem gestellten Unfall. So gut wie jeder Autofahrer ist daran vorbei gefahren - Begründung war häufig, dass die Leute Angst hatten etwas falsch zu machen oder gar noch dämlichere Ausreden. Auch mit einer gestellten Vergewaltigung gab es kaum ein anderes Ergebnis. Nur sehr selten haben Leute geholfen und dann auch nur, wenn sie in einer Gruppe unterwegs waren.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

is nunmal so 
leute sind feige .... und helfen tut man nur im film -.- tse

es kommt auf die situation an. wenn einer einen andern schlägt würd ich eingreifen
ab 2 kommts draufan
ab 4 glaube ich nicht wobei es draufankommt was für 4 es sind
wenn 4mal "arnold schwarzenegger" da steht oder 4ma "hans und der streber club" ist das schon ein unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2008)

naja aber wenn das ein fairer kampf 1 vs 1 war würd ich gern mal sehen was das für ein 15 jähriger is wenn er jemanden zusammenschlägt der mehr als doppelt so alt is wie er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (2. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> is nunmal so
> leute sind feige .... und helfen tut man nur im film -.- tse
> 
> es kommt auf die situation an. wenn einer einen andern schlägt würd ich eingreifen
> ...


haha,geil,Hans und der Streberclub...schöne Bezeichnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke auch es kommt immer auf die Situation drauf an.also selbst bei zweien wird es gefährlich,denn du weisst nie,auch wenn die schmächtig sein sollten,ob da nicht plötzlich eine Waffe mit ins Spiel kommt...
die Polizei rät als Opfer möglichst laut zu gestikulieren um die Täter zu verunsichern.nichts ist einfacher für ein Schläger oder mehrere,wenn das Opfer sang und klanglos zu Boden geht.dann folgen mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die gefährlichen Tritte im Kopfbereich.deswegen auffällig und laut als Opfer verhalten und versuchen gezielt Leute auf Hilfe anzusprechen,während Passanten zumindest die Polizei informieren sollten(Handy hat nun fast jeder)...


----------



## shadow24 (2. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja aber wenn das ein fairer kampf 1 vs 1 war würd ich gern mal sehen was das für ein 15 jähriger is wenn er jemanden zusammenschlägt der mehr als doppelt so alt is wie er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lass dich nie täuschen durch das äussere deines Gegners...vlt macht der 15 jährige seit Jahren Krafttraining oder betreibt eine Kampfkunst.ausserdem sind viele aus dem sozial schwachen Millieu mit Gewalt vertraut,während einer aus  "geordneten" Lebensverhältnissen total geschockt sein wird wenn er/sie mit Gewalt konfrontiert wird...


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lass dich nie täuschen durch das äussere deines Gegners...vlt macht der 15 jährige seit Jahren Krafttraining oder betreibt eine Kampfkunst.ausserdem sind viele aus dem sozial schwachen Millieu mit Gewalt vertraut,während einer aus  "geordneten" Lebensverhältnissen total geschockt sein wird wenn er/sie mit Gewalt konfrontiert wird...




jaja das mag alles sein aber das is für mich ein extremer altersunterschied...
was du sagst mag alles stimmen keine frage aber du musst auch mal die körperliche entwicklung beachten bei der ein 15 jähriger einem 30 jährigen doch klar unterlegen is, krafttraining hin oder her...

(naja mal ausgeschlossen das der 30 jährige wie schmalhans küchenmeister aussieht und sich hinter jeder straßenlaterne verstecken kann...)

naja is ja auch vollkommen egal... ^^


----------



## White-Frost (2. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lass dich nie täuschen durch das äussere deines Gegners...vlt macht der 15 jährige seit Jahren Krafttraining oder betreibt eine Kampfkunst.ausserdem sind viele aus dem sozial schwachen Millieu mit Gewalt vertraut,während einer aus  "geordneten" Lebensverhältnissen total geschockt sein wird wenn er/sie mit Gewalt konfrontiert wird...


desweiteren muss man nur wissen was man macht und nich stark sein wen er weis wo er hinzuschlagen hat und auch keine scheu von den anderen z. B. mal richtig in die augen rein zu gehen altersunterschied ist relativ wen man ausreichend informiert ist was zu tun ist^^
und prügelein von 4 gegen einen weil der sie "dumm" angeschaut hat ist bei uns in der nähe eigentlich tagesordnung^^ die vielen sind zu feige und die wenigen nicht stark genug^^ (des nächste mal überleg ichs mir 2 mal ob ich solo versuch einer von 5 männern belästigt werdender dame helf XD )


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> (des nächste mal überleg ichs mir 2 mal ob ich solo versuch einer von 5 männern belästigt werdender dame helf XD )


Gabs wenigstens was dafür?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (2. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gabs wenigstens was dafür?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur n paar blaue flecken und n verstauchten arm (des mädel is ja weg als ich mich einmischte und se sich liebevoll mir wandten... (wenigstens die tele hät se mir aufn boden werfen können XDD)) naja aber dann wen man dran denkt und man weis man hat das richtige getan hat sich all der schmerz gelohnt *schnief* wie gesagt ich überlegs mir 2 mal xD...


----------



## Lillyan (2. September 2008)

Ich habe vor einiger zeit einen Selbstverteidigungskurs gemacht.... was man da für "Tricks" kennen lernt ist wirklich schockierend. Ich will mir nicht vorstellen was passiert, wenn dieses Wissen in den Händen eines solchen Jugendlichen ist. Da hat dann auch kein 30-jähriger eine Chance mehr.

Und für mich damals fast die wichtigste Lektion (ich versuche mal die Worte des Lehrers zu wiederholen): "Wenn ihr in Gefahr seid, weil euch jemand zu Nahe kommt oder euch etwas tun will, dann ruft so laut ihr könnt Feuer. Der Angreifer ist dann kurze und wichtige Sekunden verunsichert und verwundert und was noch wichtiger ist, die Menschen um euch herum werden euch eher beachten als wenn ihr um Hilfe rufen würdet... zwar nur um zuuschauen, aber besser als gar nicht beachtet zu werden." Das traurige ist, daß er wahrscheinlich recht hat.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Was mich aber eher interessiert ist, wie die Menschen die das sehen und es nichtmal für nötig halten Polizei oder so rufen mit den Schuldgefühlen leben können? Ehrlich, mich würden sie zerfressen...
Ich bin bisher nicht in solch eine Situation gekommen, dennoch weiß ich das ich schon allein aus Pflichbewusstsein und Ehre, erstmal die Polizei verständige und mich dann direkt einmische... alles andere würde mir selbst mehr schaden als alle Schläge die ich einfangen könnte... man muss einfach nur laut genug beim einmischen sein und die Aufmerksam aller erzwingen...


----------



## White-Frost (2. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was mich aber eher interessiert ist, wie die Menschen die das sehen und es nichtmal für nötig halten Polizei oder so rufen mit den Schuldgefühlen leben können? Ehrlich, mich würden sie zerfressen...
> Ich bin bisher nicht in solch eine Situation gekommen, dennoch weiß ich das ich schon allein aus Pflichbewusstsein und Ehre, erstmal die Polizei verständige und mich dann direkt einmische... alles andere würde mir selbst mehr schaden als alle Schläge die ich einfangen könnte... man muss einfach nur laut genug beim einmischen sein und die Aufmerksam aller erzwingen...


insoferns welche sehen und mitbekommen... wen sich die person die in bedrängnis is nur austauscht und die vorherige ausn staub macht ist es irgendwo etwas deprimierend^^


----------



## Madrake (2. September 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Gewalt wird schon lange nicht mehr wahrgenommen.traurig aber wahr...dank dazu auch an unsere Medien,die uns alle immer mehr abstumpfen lässt...klar ist das grausam was passiert ist,aber so eine Meldung liest man leider jeden Tag in der Zeitung oder sieht man dutzendmal auf den privaten Sendern in den Nachrichten...
> passend fand ich nur den Leserkommentar der direkt unter dem Bericht stand:Hoffentlich hatte er genug Alkohol im Blut für ein mildes Urteil....
> das ist wieder mal ein schöner Seitenhieb auf unsere Rechtssprechung...



noch ein Seitenhieb von mir... - apropo Alkohol im Blut. In Deutschland darf man allgemein gesehen erst ab 18 Alkohol trinken. Wie jedoch die Rechtslage aussieht wenn einer unter 18 Jahre in Trunkenheit jemanden zusammenschlägt kA. Würde da erst Recht nicht von dem Gesetz gebrauch machen, unzurechnungsfähig wegen Alkohol - da er unter 18 ist, und erst Recht kein Alkohol genießen darf (laut Gesetz).


mfg


Edit: Oder ist Bier schon ab 16 Jahre frei gegeben (Alkohol bis ca. 5%)- aber auf alle Fälle nicht ab 15 oder noch darunter...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Leichte Alkoholgetränke (Bier) ab 16, Weinbrand und ähnliches erst ab 18


----------



## BimmBamm (2. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> noch ein Seitenhieb von mir... - apropo Alkohol im Blut. In Deutschland darf man allgemein gesehen erst ab 18 Alkohol trinken.



Völlig daneben gehauen: Der Verkauf von Bier ist ab 16 Jahren gestattet. Ich schreibe es groß: ABGABEREGELUNG.

Nenne bitte das Gesetz, daß den Konsum unter 16 Jahren verbietet! Mal abgesehen davon, daß ein solches Gesetz ungefähr soviel Sinn macht wie der Verbot von Analverkehr zwischen Eheleuten, wären dann die Eltern / Aufsichtspersonen haftbar zu machen, nicht der Jugendliche. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Sleepysimon (2. September 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> noch ein Seitenhieb von mir... - apropo Alkohol im Blut. In Deutschland darf man allgemein gesehen erst ab 18 Alkohol trinken. Wie jedoch die Rechtslage aussieht wenn einer unter 18 Jahre in Trunkenheit jemanden zusammenschlägt kA. Würde da erst Recht nicht von dem Gesetz gebrauch machen, unzurechnungsfähig wegen Alkohol - da er unter 18 ist, und erst Recht kein Alkohol genießen darf (laut Gesetz).
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...



Ich dachte Unzurechnungsfähigkeit wegen Alkohol gibts vor Gericht seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr ? (Bzw. war zumindest mal im Gespräch das es nicht mehr gelten soll)



Es ist leider echt so dass 90% aller Leute bei Gewalt wegschauen und einfach nix machen, weil sie selber Angst haben eins draufzubekommen.

Und es kann sehr wohl vorkommen dass ein 15 Jähriger einen 19 Jährigen brutalst zusammenschlägt. Meistens sind sie dann noch in einer Gruppe und sollte sich der andere wehren, packt  der Angreifer dann doch mal zur Waffe(Schlagring, Shocker etc.) Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung :-/ Ich hab die Leute danach auch gefragt warum sie mir nicht geholfen haben. 2 Sagten keine Ahnung der Rest meinte sie hatten Angst.

Ich hab den Angreifer dann angezeigt und eine Woche später stand er mit 6 Leuten an dem gleichen Fleck wieder nur diesmal mit E-shocker. Und nein ich lebe nicht in einer Stadt sondern in einem kleinen Dreckskaff ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. September 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich dachte Unzurechnungsfähigkeit wegen Alkohol gibts vor Gericht seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr ? (Bzw. war zumindest mal im Gespräch das es nicht mehr gelten soll)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm das weiss ich nicht genau, aber es gibt noch andere mittel, die die hemmschwelle herabsetzen, und bei denen man dann mildere strafen bekommt.
bsp: tilidin. da man mit diesem mittel unter einfluß von medikamenten handelt, bestraft in den meisten fällen das gericht milde. (es ist übrigens gegen rezept in der apotheke zu kaufen, und fällt nicht unter das betäubungsmittelgesetz )

jop, das ist auch schlimm: die gewalt ist meistens noch mehr als unfair. auch wenn manche halbstarken immer brüllen: einzelkampf, in den meisten fällen sinds 2/3 leute aufwärts, und die ehre, aufzuhören, wenn jemand am boden liegt, haben auch nur die wenigsten


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mit solche Typen sollten man ab nach Arabien und dann steinigen oder schlimmer. Wer weiss was der später noch anstellen wirt.
> 
> Ich bin sowieso wieder für Todesstraffen und Folterei für Kinderschänder und Mörder.


ja da kann ich nur zustimmen zudem ja sachen wie steuerhinterziehung leider stärker bestraft werden als mord und kröperverletztung


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der "ältere" hilft und so einer haut rein? ..
> wenn ich so einen mal sehen würd ich würd ihm so eine reinhauen .. allgemein frag ich mich .. sind die dort immer aleine oder was? ..


nein aber wenn dann sind gaffer da die bloß blöde glotzen oder es für youtube filmen.
es ist doch so das helfen in der heutigen zeit total out ist. 
den kleinen (schlimme beleidigung) würde ich am liebsten (beliebige todesart einfügen)

edit: nein also ihn töten nicht dann würden wir uns ja auf die selbe stufe stelln wie wie der 15 jährige (obwohl ich da ganz massiv aggresionen krieg wenn ich an den denke) aber mal n faierer prozess und dann mal 10 jahre haft oder so das wär was

Und das urteil Lebenslänglich sollte auch wirklich mal LEBENSLÄNGLICH sein also biser von selber stirbt (ihr müsst ihn ja nicht verartzen oder so einfahc liegen lassen wenn er krank ist)


----------



## Gronwell (2. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein aber wenn dann sind gaffer da die bloß blöde glotzen oder es für youtube filmen.
> es ist doch so das helfen in der heutigen zeit total out ist.
> den kleinen (schlimme beleidigung) würde ich am liebsten (beliebige todesart einfügen)
> 
> ...



Interessant, dass bei einem "fairen" Prozess das Urteil schon vorher feststeht. Lebenslänglich gibt es eh nicht, wenn dann lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe, denn das Leben ist, wenn man Glück hat, lang aber niemals länglich! Selbst die lebenslange Freiheitsstrafe darf es nunmal nur unter sehr strengen Auflagen geben, sonst könntest das bisschen Grundgesetz was wir noch haben gleich ganz aufgeben.


Und ganz allgemein, bei vielen der Beiträge in diesem Thread bin ich echt froh, dass wir keine direkte Demokratie haben. Man sieht hier sehr schön, dass das "Volk" sehr schnell zu beeinflussen ist. Einmal ein Kinderschänder auf der Startseite der Bild, schon würde halb Deutschland wieder nach der Todesstrafe rufen.


----------



## Konov (3. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ordnung. Klare Richtlinien.



Erinnert mich an den Satz eines italienischen Mafiosi "Die Ordnung ist wichtiger als jedes Menschenleben"...

Ich kann deine Ansicht nicht teilen.


----------



## Qonix (3. September 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Und ganz allgemein, bei vielen der Beiträge in diesem Thread bin ich echt froh, dass wir keine direkte Demokratie haben. Man sieht hier sehr schön, dass das "Volk" sehr schnell zu beeinflussen ist. Einmal ein Kinderschänder auf der Startseite der Bild, schon würde halb Deutschland wieder nach der Todesstrafe rufen.


Was besseres haben die Schweine auch nicht verdient.


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

Ist eig ein sehr schweres Thema, aber mit eines haben hier einige recht, die Täter, werden von hinten bis vorn bedient, während die Opfer sehen können wo sie bleiben.


----------



## Dotfire (4. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Findest du es etwa gut das ein Mörder oder Kinderschänder, der das Leben vieler Menschen zerstörrt hat, mit guter Führung schon nach wenigen Jahren wieder auf freiem Fuss ist. Also in diesen Fällen hat unsere zivilisierte Welt total versagt.
> 
> Stell dir mal vor du bst Erwachsen, hast ein kleine Tochter, dein gesamter Stolz und jetzt passiert ihr so etwas. Bist du zu frieden wenn der Typ 15 Jahre bekommt und wohl nach 8 Jahren schon wieder draussen ist? Überleg dir das mal ganz genau und mach dir gedanken.




Ich habe eine kleine Tochter nichma ein Monat alt,und ich wäre damit auf keinen fall zufrieden man ist aber auch nicht dann zufrieden wenn der Typ hingerichtet wird,vllt für einen Moment aber nicht auf dauer,PRÄVENTION sollte gefördert werden nicht die Strafen sondern das vorbeugen!
Und ich bin GEGEN die Todesstrafe.


----------



## Lillyan (4. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ist eig ein sehr schweres Thema, aber mit eines haben hier einige recht, die Täter, werden von hinten bis vorn bedient, während die Opfer sehen können wo sie bleiben.


Hm, sehe ich nicht so. Zumindest hier in der Region werden Opfer sehr gut versorgt und es wird sich sehr wohl um sie gekümmert. Sicherlich kann keiner das was passiert ist rückgängig machen, aber es gibt sehrwohl eine schnelle und gute Versorgung... wie gesagt, hier in den Gegend, ich kann nicht für ganz Deutschland oder das Ausland sprechen.


----------



## Silenzz (4. September 2008)

In der Zeitung folgendes gelesen:
Arabien:
Eine Frau ist mit einem Freund, eine Straße in der Wüste rumgefahren, unterwegs wurden sie von 7 Männern angehalten und ausgeraubt, der Mann wurde getötet und die Frau von ALLEN 7 Männern vergewaltigt. Und das Gericht hat die Frau zu 6 Monaten Haft und 40 Peitschenhieben verurteilt, und da denk ich mir wirklich:" HAAALLLOOO GEHTS NOCH...????? DAS KANN DOCH NICHT SEIN!!!!"

So das war mal mein Beitrag dazu.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Mami87 (5. September 2008)

hallo............ ohne worte! das problem ist es wird immer alles schlimmer möcht manchmal schon gar keine nachrichten mehr kucken , hab selber einen sohn und hab mir geschworen das ich ihn bis zum ende selbst mal in die schule bringe und wieder abholle ...weil was man auch so hört mit kinder verschwinden usw !


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> In der Zeitung folgendes gelesen:
> Arabien:
> Eine Frau ist mit einem Freund, eine Straße in der Wüste rumgefahren, unterwegs wurden sie von 7 Männern angehalten und ausgeraubt, der Mann wurde getötet und die Frau von ALLEN 7 Männern vergewaltigt. Und das Gericht hat die Frau zu 6 Monaten Haft und 40 Peitschenhieben verurteilt, und da denk ich mir wirklich:" HAAALLLOOO GEHTS NOCH...????? DAS KANN DOCH NICHT SEIN!!!!"
> 
> ...



Was? sie wird vergewaltigt und bekommt ne strafe? für was denn? ... ..
scheiss regeln dort .. eine frau ist weniger wert als ein hund .. (is so .. ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht)


----------



## Gronwell (5. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Was? sie wird vergewaltigt und bekommt ne strafe? für was denn? ... ..
> scheiss regeln dort .. eine frau ist weniger wert als ein hund .. (is so .. ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht)



Für den "Westen" sind die Menschen außerhalb des "Westens" allgemein viel weniger Wert als ein Hund, unabhängig vom Geschlecht, warum sich also über andere aufregen, wenn man selbst nicht besser ist?


----------



## -Therion- (5. September 2008)

Mami87 schrieb:


> hallo............ ohne worte! das problem ist es wird immer alles schlimmer möcht manchmal schon gar keine nachrichten mehr kucken , hab selber einen sohn und hab mir geschworen das ich ihn bis zum ende selbst mal in die schule bringe und wieder abholle ...weil was man auch so hört mit kinder verschwinden usw !


Es wird nicht immer schlimmer, sondern die Meldungen in den Medien werden mehr und blutrünstiger dargestellt. Früher hatteste 2 Fernsehsender die je 1 Bericht zu einem Verbrechen gebracht haben und heute hast du 20 Sender mit je 3 "Boulevard" Sendungen. So entsteht der Eindruck das gewisse Straftaten mehr werden, was aber bei genauer Betrachtung der Polizeistatistik nicht der Fall ist.

Und wie es in einem totgespielten Lied im Radio heißt "Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht." damit verkauft man Zeitungen und gewinnt die Quoten.


----------



## Alanium (5. September 2008)

Ich las letztens in der Zeitung, dass eine 32-jährige Frau ohne Grund einen 13-jährigen Jungen mit einer Tüte Bierflaschen zusammengeschlagen hat. 
Denkt ihr, da regt sich einer drüber auf? Die sogenannten "vernünftigen" Erwachsenen sind keinen Deut besser...


----------

